# ADBA --KY show



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bluegrass APBTC (KY)
Saturday, October 07, 2006
Location: Hardin County Fairgrounds, Glendale KY

The Bluegrass APBTC (KY) will host a two day conformation show and weight pull at the Hardin County Fairgrounds in Glendale, KY. Champion and Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow. For more information call David (502)226-6431, Kathy (502)533-8855 or Patricia (270)547-5734


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just got back from the show. We were only able to be there on Saturday because I had to be back at work Sunday morning.

Rebel took another second, placing right behind his dad. This makes them even at 2 wins apiece. He could have pulled more but I think he just got tired and quit. He started the last weight and got it about half way and stopped. I think I brought him in too early. He still pulled 50x his body weight, pulling near 2800lbs

Bailey again surprised us taking yet another second place finish. She pulled 2268lbs, nearly 52x her body weight and this is just her 3rd show.

So in short we took another 2 seconds. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats!

:woof: :woof: :woof:


----------

